# RS Badge Colors



## luke0517 (Feb 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why some RS badges are Red and others Chrome like mine? Just curious. I like both alot, was just wondering how I ended up with Chrome. I saw a similar Cruze this weekend with Red badges and same Black Granite Metallic as mine.


----------



## chevyboy695 (Jun 17, 2011)

The chrome one are on the newer models... i have the red ones and the red inlay is coming out, so they got rid of the red. I like the red also, but when i get the time to take it to the dealer im pretty sure they will be replaced with the all chrome ones


----------



## luke0517 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I was wondering if that was it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the red ones also...so far mine are still holding up well. I've wondered too, if they do replace them, if they will be chrome or not.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Well our RED RS badge on the driver side has to be replaced once again. I was told that they're going to replace with chrome ones on both sides as too many issues have been seen with the RED inserts. Oh well..


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I just had to have my passenger door RS replaced because of the peeling red trim. They did replace it with a red trim one. I don't like the plain chrome ones as much. I hope the red stays in for at least the next 2 years. If it starts to come off again, I'll just find some kind of glue to make the red stay in.

I wonder if this means the red trim will be gone from all the other Chevy model logos as well?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

i like it better without the red lol. i was waxing my car today and one peeled off half way so i said screw it, i ripped it all off (with very little effort might i add), and ripped off the other side. Looks a little simpler with just chrome


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey everybody I need your opinions. I know that most of you guys hate the yellow chevy bowtie color, but if I don't vinyl them white I will leave them their original yellow color to match the small yellow bowties in the rims center caps...

So if I decide to leave the bowties yellow I was toying with the idea of coloring the inside of the RS badge with a yellow vinyl that matches the yellow color of the bowties to tie everything all together. I would be doing this on a summit white cruze because thats the color cruze I want. So what do you guys think of the idea and how do you think it would look on a white cruze? Thanks!


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Well GrafxWerks does sell the overlay to color just the rs logo that would work perfect.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Carl Hanson (Mar 31, 2012)

Made In China


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Carl Hanson said:


> Made In China


Um what?


----------



## jahrasta (May 31, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey everybody I need your opinions. I know that most of you guys hate the yellow chevy bowtie color, but if I don't vinyl them white I will leave them their original yellow color to match the small yellow bowties in the rims center caps...
> 
> So if I decide to leave the bowties yellow I was toying with the idea of coloring the inside of the RS badge with a yellow vinyl that matches the yellow color of the bowties to tie everything all together. I would be doing this on a summit white cruze because thats the color cruze I want. So what do you guys think of the idea and how do you think it would look on a white cruze? Thanks!



i was goin to do that to mine once it comes in.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

My 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS was born on April 9, 2012 it has the red RS badge.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jahrasta said:


> i was goin to do that to mine once it comes in.


Cool. What color Cruze are you getting? If you get to do this before I do, be sure to get some pictures up and let me know how it goes. I wish I knew what the official color of the chevy gold bowties so that I could try to match the vinyl to them as close as possible. Have you tried to color match any vinyl yet? I have, but again I don't know which one would match the best because I don't have sample pieces and getting the color vinyl that I would need to color match the bowties is either looking as not possible or expensive.


----------



## Rumrunner (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a 2012 rs lt turbo plus with the 18" wheels and the red and chrome badges. I bought 2 more badges on ebay and put one on the trunk just below and to the right of cruze the other I put to the left of the glove box right on the dash.


----------



## Rumrunner (Sep 17, 2012)

I also added a Z on the trunk because ny lt+ has about half of the ltz package so what the ****. All parts added are genuine gm.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

What happens when the red comes off? Does it start to wear away, fall off, peel, or what? I'm just curious so I know what to look for. I like the red on mine, but may have to go all chrome if the red becomes an issue.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> What happens when the red comes off? Does it start to wear away, fall off, peel, or what? I'm just curious so I know what to look for. I like the red on mine, but may have to go all chrome if the red becomes an issue.


When the red TAPE comes off, you can TRY and have the dealer order you a new one, but I would think that by now, they are only making the plain silver ones. I like the red also. ONE of mine peeled and was replaced. If yours does peel, you might be able to get some red pin striping tape and fix it yourself with maybe some kind of spray glue? Maybe even use some touchup paint instead?


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok guys, I have a White Cruze LT+ Euro version, would you suggest getting a chrome RS badge, or a red one. Which one would blend in with my car color better? Question is for all you white Cruze drivers out there. Tnx!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the all chrome would look better on the white, personally. White is so pure looking, and I think the red would stand out too much and wouldn't compliment well. It could certainly be red though, and I think it would still look alright.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

I've had 2 red RS badges replaced since car was new, both red inserts peeled off while washing. The current ones, with red inserts, have been just fine for over 10K miles and LOTS of wash/wax cycles. I think there must have a supplier issue. If these ever peel off, I'll paint the little channel the inlay sits in red, don't like the all silver ones that much.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the all red ones. I even bought an additional one off e-bay and put on the back. Check out my picks here:

Flickr: Dano_HB's Photostream

The red is more sporty, and the chrome more classy. Depends on look you want.


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

DanoHB I like the RSI badge on the rear. Nice placement.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

audog said:


> DanoHB I like the RSI badge on the rear. Nice placement.


Thanks. I thought it was missing something. They put them on the Camaros, why not on our Cruzes?

Are the Camaros going to silver/chrome on their RS and SS badges? Why are they changing the Cruze ones I wonder?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

DanoHB said:


> Thanks. I thought it was missing something. They put them on the Camaros, why not on our Cruzes?
> 
> Are the Camaros going to silver/chrome on their RS and SS badges? Why are they changing the Cruze ones I wonder?


A Camaro SS passed me on my way home this afternoon, and it had a silver/chrome SS badge...


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> A Camaro SS passed me on my way home this afternoon, and it had a silver/chrome SS badge...


On the Camaro the SS badge is white with chrome edges, unless it has the RS package, in which case the SS badge is red with chrome edges. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I think the all chrome would look better on the white, personally. White is so pure looking, and I think the red would stand out too much and wouldn't compliment well. It could certainly be red though, and I think it would still look alright.


Tnx Jon, I appreciate your comment. When I hook it up I'll show you pics!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

DanoHB said:


> I have the all red ones. I even bought an additional one off e-bay and put on the back. Check out my picks here:
> 
> Flickr: Dano_HB's Photostream
> 
> The red is more sporty, and the chrome more classy. Depends on look you want.


Thanx Dano, checking your pics right now...and I likezz!!


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> So if I decide to leave the bowties yellow I was toying with the idea of coloring the inside of the RS badge with a yellow vinyl that matches the yellow color of the bowties to tie everything all together. I would be doing this on a summit white cruze because thats the color cruze I want. So what do you guys think of the idea and how do you think it would look on a white cruze? Thanks!


Yo Starks, check out this yellow RS emblem!
Hope it helps!

2010-2012 Camaro "RS" Billet Trunk Emblems (Multiple Colors)


----------



## SVTC (Feb 11, 2013)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Yo Starks, check out this yellow RS emblem!
> Hope it helps!
> 
> 2010-2012 Camaro "RS" Billet Trunk Emblems (Multiple Colors)


I am look to replace my current red RS emblems with black ones and these would be perfect if the price tag wasn't 135 bucks (times 3). Does anyone know where I can get some nice black RS badges? Is there a way to modify the current ones?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

SVTC said:


> I am look to replace my current red RS emblems with black ones and these would be perfect if the price tag wasn't 135 bucks (times 3). Does anyone know where I can get some nice black RS badges? Is there a way to modify the current ones?


Cover them with black vinyl. Prep with alcohol, stick down the vinyl flat, and cut out around the letters.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

SVTC said:


> I am look to replace my current red RS emblems with black ones and these would be perfect if the price tag wasn't 135 bucks (times 3). Does anyone know where I can get some nice black RS badges? Is there a way to modify the current ones?


There is a company that sells new inserts of many different colors, though I have not done business with them. 
GrafxWerks - "RS" Door Badge Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze

If someone was looking to replace or add another RS badge to there cruze the Chrome(no insert) part number: 19260048 & the RS badge with the red insert is part number: 22877479. Both versions of the badge retail for about $25.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Carl Hanson said:


> Made In China


:2cents:What isn't?


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Yo Starks, check out this yellow RS emblem!
> Hope it helps!
> 
> 2010-2012 Camaro "RS" Billet Trunk Emblems (Multiple Colors)



OMG! Those prices are OUTRAGEOUS! I bought an extra one on Ebay a few years ago for my trunk too. I don't remember how much I paid for one, but it was reasonable.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

If anyone noticed, those weren't regular size RS emblems. Not only Billet, they are about the size of a rear Chevrolet emblem. Which if you compare prices - its about the same price for a chrome or black Billet Chevy emblem.


----------



## madnutz (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a 2014 in victory red and the red RS badges, matches up perfectly so i like it, going to keep them on there when i do a full debadge too


----------

